# Lake Vesuvius



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am taking a trip this coming weekend to this lake. I know nothing about the lake. A friend asked me to come out to fish with him.....so I will 

Can anyone tell me what this lake is like when it comes to bass? Anyone fish this lake? 
Anyone caught anything out of there as of late?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I personally have no information or knowledge of the lake but hope to see some replies. Looked at the campground this year as a possible place to take the family but out of open weekends now. Looks like a beautiful area. Maybe next year...........


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

my friend said that its a very secluded lake. I've searched online for fishing reviews or info, but came up short. Maybe secluded could be a good thing. Once I get back I'll reply with my experience. The weather will definitely make or break the trip


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

After my three day fishing trip, the results were positive.

We went out thursday, friday, and saturday. We went out in the mornings, as well as in the early evenings. Each day, the day fishing absolutely sucked. 

Thursday, we were able to get a few small large mouths in about 5 hours. It was very slow. The evening was a different story. A lot of large mouth. I had a total of 10 bass. One being a 2lb-5oz'er. , the rest were a pound or less.

Friday, again, day was dead, pulled in 2-3. Friday evening was kinda the same but my friend pulled in two 3 pounders, back to back. We were out for a few hours that night, but definitely a quality outing. The spot we found them on was a spawning bed, or possibly a post spawn location. One of the bass he pulled in had signs of blood on the back side. I had a few hits in the same area, but didn't set the hook in time so lost it.

today (saturday) was my final time out before heading back home. Didn't expect much on the day since the track record of day fishing wasn't up to par. But went out anyways. Got a few pound and less bass. But at least we wern't skunked. 

I learned a lot this trip. I have zero confidence in plastics and refuse to use them. My go to is always the crankbait. The crankbait would not catch water. It did nothing for me. My friend was catching everything on plastic worms. So I got sick of him catching and me not, so I switched to plastics, and that's when I started catching the bass in numbers as stated above.

After that, crank didn't see much water. So I learned to fish with plastics, and actually started having faith in them.

Tried developing a pattern on this lake, but it kept changing each day and night. So what worked the night before, was not to be duplicated the day after.

at least as of right now, this lake is not a crankbait lake. It is a plastic worm lake. Could have been "the time", but that's all that worked.

So all in all, it's a good lake, IMO. Have your random kayakers, and people swimming close to shore. But other than that, I didn't see much traffic. Very quiet, except for the swimmers. It's an electric motor only lake. So you don't have anyone blasting by you with motors causing wake. Besides the surface of the water being choppy from the wind, theres nothing really that disturbs the surface.

oh, and their is ZERO cell phone surface at this lake. No matter what carrier you have. SO be prepared to not be bothered with calls/texts 

3 day period, fishing stats (thur-sat):
Largest caught: 3lb-5oz
Total largemouth - 31
Total Crappie - 1
Total catfish - 1


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I don't have a clue where this lake is, lol...but Excellent report! I think all baits work at different times/areas. Good for you for not being stubborn and learning to follow patterns.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like a nice quiet lake...... my favorite kind. It is tough to go outside you comfort zone fishing some times but can sure be rewarding to put a new feather in your hat.

Did you camp there as well?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

No camping. My friend lives 15 minutes from it. So we went out in the morning, went home to eat and relax, then went back out in the early evening.


----------

